

Why is everyone crying about Steve Jobs? - banksy89
http://halvorson.tumblr.com/post/11112422479/i-dont-get-why-youre-crying-about-steve-jobs

======
KarmaRocks
I think the main reason is that he is such an inspiring man, that even those
who hated him, mourned his loss. And that is something really rare. There is a
lesson to learn in whatever he did. He drove people to push way beyond their
boundaries and he set an example by doing the same. For a minute there, I had
lost all hope on humanity when I heard the news and im not even exaggerating.

